# Greddy Exhaust On 2.5 Rabbit Video/Sound



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*UPDATE - 09/07/2012*

I got a request for the videos since they have been down. If you really want them you can download them from my dropbox. Be advised that the info on this thread still applies (the videos are crappy). After downloading the videos you *need* 7-Zip to unzip the file. (Google it).

LINK



I finally uploded some video's. There was a lot of wind noise and photobucket kinda degraded the sound quality. You should probably turn up your volume when watching. Regardless here they are:




BTW I was Greddy's test vehicle. However these were made today using production model exhaust.


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Greddy Exhaust On 2.5 Rabbit Video/Sound (NaKoRuRu)*

Those video's kind of...well, the ambient sound is more pronounced than the exhaust, so it doesn't really give you a good idea of what it really sounds like. You can mostly just hear the wind and you moving the camera around in the last 3. The startup tone on the first one was nice though.
See if you can find some better audio equipment.


----------



## mk3trekk (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Greddy Exhaust On 2.5 Rabbit Video/Sound (NaKoRuRu)*

definitely right about the sound quality.







I have to say though, the exhaust sounds far different than I expected having only heard greddy exhausts on rice and friends. You must be loving it!








Got any pics of the underside of her? curious how it looks mounted.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: Greddy Exhaust On 2.5 Rabbit Video/Sound (the s is silent)*

Like I said... also I wasn't using my video camera but my digital camera (FZ-20). But better than nothing. Also i never held the camera it was on my headrest camara mount the whole time.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: Greddy Exhaust On 2.5 Rabbit Video/Sound (mk3trekk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3trekk* »_
Got any pics of the underside of her? curious how it looks mounted.

I think greddy has one of it on their website...
Yup:








^^^Theres the underside of my dub.


_Modified by NaKoRuRu at 8:13 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## GearSlammer (Jul 4, 2006)

that pic doesnt look half bad, i dont have sound at work, so i didnt get a chance to hear it yet. 
hopupracing.com has a pretty good price considering it is a greddy piece and they overcharge for everything.


----------



## abqhudson (Jul 22, 2006)

I emailed Greddy asking some questions about this exhaust. I received no response.
YMMV.
Jim


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

i like this, modest and not too out their. how much would this cost?


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Its the weekend so thats why they probably haven't responded yet. And really its not a loud exhaust at all. A stock 2.0t exhaust with a removed resonator is louder than this exhaust. Which is perfect for me cause I hate loud ricy exhausts. Absolutecezch (sp?) I believe DTM Autohaus is running a special price on these right now. While I agree that greddy overcharges if you get it directly.


_Modified by NaKoRuRu at 12:08 AM 2-4-2007_


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

well, thanks for the attempt on the videos. the only one that was worth hearing was the first one. if i could make a suggestion.
do that one over again, same style, except do a few revs from inside the car at different rpm ranges and then a few from the outside. that would really help out a lot of people.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Sounds pretty good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any idea what DTMAutohaus is charging?


----------



## thedriver (Jul 3, 2006)

sounds good from what you can hear in the videos.


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

do you know if Greddy will be building an exhaust for the Jetta 2.5?


----------



## cozmo2312 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Mrb00st)*

770.00 on greddy's site... like woah!








edit: sounds good though and looks mostly stock which is a big plus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

The sound is there... it really isn't that loud at all... so the video's are somewhat accurate. Yea, its a lot of cash to drop on exhaust for just name brand but its up to the person buying. Tomorrow we have our monday meet and I'll try to get another video... I'm sure it'll come out the same. Also Im not sure what DTM is charging for it. If i remember correctly $650 for the 2.0t greddy exhaust so it should be around there. And also I have no idea if they are planning to release one for the 2.5 Jetta.


----------



## rabbitually (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Greddy Exhaust On 2.5 Rabbit Video/Sound (NaKoRuRu)*

I have always liked greddy products (my friend has their exhaust on a rsx). though one thing i dont like about the exhaust for the rabbit is that they installed the muffler in place of one of the resonators next to the gas tank








Im sure there is enough heat shealding (sp?) from the factory, but just for peace-of-mind ill go with a custom build exhaust from the local muffler shop (im getting one installed later today) wish me luck


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Greddy Exhaust On 2.5 Rabbit Video/Sound (NaKoRuRu)*

BTW, Is it just me or did I see your CEL illuminated on the dash?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Greddy Exhaust On 2.5 Rabbit Video/Sound (NaKoRuRu)*

sounds HOTT and nice clean car
[EDIT]
yeah, explain the lights in your dash.. i cant tell what htey are


_Modified by mujjuman at 2:06 AM 4-8-2007_


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks... more pictures;
http://www.ivdub.com/nakoruru
the light is the rear fog light indicator. the other light was the "blub" light which is fixed. thanks to vag com


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

still couldnt hear. ghl sounds way better from what i hear on the videos


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (LightningBunny)*

oh thats cool, just making sure it wasnt a CEL or something serious


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*









_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_oh thats cool, just making sure it wasnt a CEL or something serious


----------

